# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Proyecto privatizacion agua de Cuenca

## Jonasino

IU se opone a que el Ayuntamiento (PSOE) pague su deuda con los recibos del agua.



> IU Cuenca denuncia que la Empresa Aguas de Cuenca está siendo utilizada para financiar la inmensa deuda del Ayuntamiento. Aguas de Cuenca va a pagar al Ayuntamiento dos millones de euros, sumados el canon y otros 400.000 euros extra con los que van a obsequiarle.
> 
> Este canon consiste en el 80% de los flujos de caja libre, según el convenio de encomienda que el Ayuntamiento firmó con la Empresa Aguas de Cuenca. Todo este dinero sale de los bolsillos de los ciudadanos. Los conquenses estamos pagando una cantidad muy superior al coste del servicio de aguas. El dinero extra se entrega al Ayuntamiento que pretende usarlo para responder a parte de su enorme carga financiera.
> 
> IU insiste en que el agua nunca debe ser objeto de negocio con el que financiar otras actividades o gastos del Ayuntamiento ajenos al propio servicio de aguas.
> 
> Entienden, además, que estos manejos pueden ser ilegales, como han denunciando repetidamente. Y manifiestan que lo expuesto por el Concejal de Hacienda no hace sino corroborar sus denuncias previas: decíamos que el precio pagado por el agua sería muy superior al coste de este servicio, que es el valor que tienen que tener las tasas. Ahora vemos ya números concretos.
> 
> Por otra lado, la Empresa ha producido beneficios de más de un millón de euros que, según afirma, reinvertirán en el servicio. IU esperará a ver el Plan de Inversiones.
> ...


Fuente: https://aguadecuenca.wordpress.com/2...ibos-del-agua/

----------

Varanya (19-ene-2015)

----------

